# Mads is sick...



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Poor pupper, I hope she feels better soon and I must say I admire your ability to turn to song in times of difficulty. Were you a Girl Guide?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor little nugget! Keep us posted!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Awwwe Poor Madeline, hope she feels better soon! Hugs from the girls!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks guys! Nope, not a girl guide, but I used to envy those Brownies in their cute little uniforms every Wednesday at school  My daughter said Maddy was really good this afternoon while I was at work, and we know THAT's not normal, but tonight after a 2-hour cuddle she seemed a bit perkier. Fingers crossed!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

How is she now? I hope she has recovered.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She has, thanks! She's like a coiled spring now, as though all the energy she didn't have when she was sick was stored up and has to come out now! Thanks for asking  p.s. would you believe she didn't want to eat pumpkin? this is a dog who gobbles up used coffee filters from the coffee basket if it's left in the sink for washing whenever she has a chance!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am so glad she is okay, I wonder what she ate? Some are always getting into things.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

outwest said:


> I am so glad she is okay, I wonder what she ate? Some are always getting into things.


I wonder too, and she is one of those that eat anything (except pumpkin, lol). She is due for a well puppy vet appointment so I'll have him give her a going over and deworming. One thing she loves is when we are on a run, picking up that tar from street patching that comes loose on the road, you know? I am forever telling her to leave it, which thank goodness she does. But that tar must be loaded with chemicals, blah.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooray! I am glad she is better now. Puppies are so quirky and funny, and to be so small they sure can make a big mess! I was scrubbing the wall a few weeks ago myself. Have fun today!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

KidWhisperer said:


> Hooray! I am glad she is better now. Puppies are so quirky and funny, and to be so small they sure can make a big mess! I was scrubbing the wall a few weeks ago myself. Have fun today!


Thanks KidWhisperer, you too! It's hot here today (38 C, or...what is that in Farenheit, 100?) so we are going swimming!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad she is feeling better. I think you both could use a good swim and relax after all the cleaning and nursing you have been doing.


----------

